# Bipolar broadheads



## fishhunt05 (Aug 2, 2015)

I think that these are the best broadheads I have ever shot. Yes I have shot muzzy, rage, and a few others. Here is a shot with the practice head at 30 yards. It's like a tax driver.


----------



## countryboy27012 (Aug 2, 2015)

Good shooting! 

Can't wait to try mine out!


----------



## hancock husler (Aug 9, 2015)

Can't get mine to fly for nothing. They are all over the place


----------



## Close Proximity (Aug 9, 2015)

Just wondering^^

Have you checked your cams timing?
Is your bow tuned properly? Have you paper tuned your bow? Bare shaft tuned? My guess is that your bow has not been properly set up. I have no clue what your setup is but I drive tacks with the bipolars with 0 issues. Just a thought.


----------



## AParker511 (Aug 9, 2015)

My issue with the bipolars is the fit/finish of the heads. They seem loose when put together. I can't use my practice head because the part that is supposed to replace the mechanical blades doesn't have the hole drilled big enough for the pin to go through it. I'll probably use the slick tricks again this year.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Aug 9, 2015)

AParker511 said:


> My issue with the bipolars is the fit/finish of the heads. They seem loose when put together. I can't use my practice head because the part that is supposed to replace the mechanical blades doesn't have the hole drilled big enough for the pin to go through it. I'll probably use the slick tricks again this year.



I have never had any problems like this before, and I have A LOT of them.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 9, 2015)

AParker511 said:


> My issue with the bipolars is the fit/finish of the heads. They seem loose when put together. I can't use my practice head because the part that is supposed to replace the mechanical blades doesn't have the hole drilled big enough for the pin to go through it. I'll probably use the slick tricks again this year.



I had to grind down my practice head slightly as well to get it to fit....so...the finish on that does leave a little to be desired, but after all it is a practice head.  

If you don't want your bipolars...I'll swap you my old slick tricks for em if you want.


----------



## tc2015 (Aug 9, 2015)

ZERO issues with the bi polars here.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 10, 2015)

I'll clarify a little.  The fit and finish on the practice blade, not the bunny ears, but the other piece...had much to be desired.  Edges rough...squared off etc etc...but, not a problem as it is a practice head.

When I went to put it in the head, it would not seat properly so that I could screw the tip on.  Something was hanging up as I pressed it down into the head.  Upon closer inspection, there was a small bur on the inside of the square cut-out at the bottom of the blade....the piece that sits in the head.  I filed this burr down and problem solved.

Again, took about 5 minutes to figure out and do...so, not a huge issue...and it is after all, a practice head.  

Pleased with the way they fly....and looking forward to seeing how they work in the field.


----------



## bowkill7 (Aug 10, 2015)

hancock husler said:


> Can't get mine to fly for nothing. They are all over the place


Sent you a pm.  Let me know when you get it worked out, Thanks.


----------



## bowkill7 (Aug 10, 2015)

AParker511 said:


> My issue with the bipolars is the fit/finish of the heads. They seem loose when put together. I can't use my practice head because the part that is supposed to replace the mechanical blades doesn't have the hole drilled big enough for the pin to go through it. I'll probably use the slick tricks again this year.


Simple fix,  the practice blades are laser cut by a local machine shop here in Dublin, { wanted to do local business when and where I could}, sometimes they will have a slight burr in the hole of the practice swing blade that cant even be seen with the naked eye , just take an medium Philips screw driver and stick in the hole and twist with a little pressure on each side of the axle pin hole to remove burr.  You should be able to tap the axle pin through with the handle of the screw driver with the head on a flat surface.  If not pm me with your address and we will get you fixed up.  Thanks, Tim


----------



## hancock husler (Aug 10, 2015)

I and we found some issues with my site(HHA) that could be a factor. Will let you know


----------



## ShadowHunter (Aug 16, 2015)

Mine arrived yesterday. 100 grain.
I have been shooting the rage 2 blade for a while and wanted to try something new and these things look nasty.

Anyone using or have thoughts on the bands instead of the wood sheer pins?


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm using the 125 gr heads. Got em flying good too. I cant wait to see what they do to these city deer. 
I just use the lock pin when I practice. Then clean out the head, resharpen and head to the woods.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 16, 2015)

I put the bands on...but then I can't stick them all the way up in my quiver.  Thinking I'm going to go back to using the toothpick.  Just curious as to if it will make a difference going through the animal...no toothpick with rubber band or toothpick with no rubber band.

What say the bi-polar shooters?


----------



## Hunter454 (Aug 17, 2015)

You guys are going to make my wife disown me talking about these broadheads, I already have about 15 broadheads of varying makes but after hearing yall talk about em and watching videos I really want to try these things out


----------



## Close Proximity (Aug 17, 2015)

NOT reccomended to use only the vibration bands. They are designed to always be used with a shear pin(hunting)or a Lock pin (target)  

I run the vibration band through one fixed blade so it catches the collar on each closed mechanical blade(I place mine all the way in my quiver with 0 issues)


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 17, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> I put the bands on...but then I can't stick them all the way up in my quiver.  Thinking I'm going to go back to using the toothpick.  Just curious as to if it will make a difference going through the animal...no toothpick with rubber band or toothpick with no rubber band.
> 
> What say the bi-polar shooters?





Close Proximity said:


> NOT reccomended to use only the vibration bands. They are designed to always be used with a shear pin(hunting)or a Lock pin (target)
> 
> I run the vibration band through one fixed blade so it catches the collar on each closed mechanical blade(I place mine all the way in my quiver with 0 issues)



I'm not sure of the recommended way but I practiced with just the rubber bands. Shot great too. I thought it may be better since I'm only shooting 47 lbs ?  I purchased more and slightly larger bands from the drug store in the womens hair department. 500 for a little over a dollar. Got a bunch of extras on my quiver. If I cut one putting them in my quiver, I'll just replace it. My biggest worry is a 410 gr arrow at a blistering 235 fps ?  
They're pin point accurate though. I'll let y'all know how they work out soon ?


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 17, 2015)

BowanaLee said:


> I'm not sure of the recommended way but I practiced with just the rubber bands. Shot great too. I thought it may be better since I'm only shooting 47 lbs ?  I purchased more and slightly larger bands from the drug store in the womens hair department. 500 for a little over a dollar. Got a bunch of extras on my quiver. If I cut one putting them in my quiver, I'll just replace it. My biggest worry is a 410 gr arrow at a blistering 235 fps ?
> They're pin point accurate though. I'll let y'all know how they work out soon ?



LOL...well...mine is a 460ish gr arrow humming at closer to 275 fps....

I put the bands through the blade and they're still rubbing on the quiver.  I might just cut out a little of the foam in the quiver and roll with it.  Good idea on having extras on the quiver.


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 17, 2015)

One of the main reasons I use a Tightspot quiver is because I don't have to use any foam in the hood. I use a piece about 1/4" thick just so the points don't touch the plastic.  The Tightspot allows you to adjust tension on the grippers themselves, holding the arrows super tight.  Don't ever have to worry about sticking the actual broadhead into anything that way.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Aug 17, 2015)

One of the quivers you could look at is the Apex Quiver, or the TruGlow Bone Collector. (same quiver). It has little O-ring type receivers in the quiver hood and no foam. The trocar tip will fit right in there and no bumping the blades

I have a Hoyt quiver that had foam but was precut for blades. It seems to work great


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Aug 17, 2015)

Nothin makes me happier than a good Tightspot


----------



## fishhunt05 (Aug 17, 2015)

bowkill7 said:


> Simple fix,  the practice blades are laser cut by a local machine shop here in Dublin, { wanted to do local business when and where I could}, sometimes they will have a slight burr in the hole of the practice swing blade that cant even be seen with the naked eye , just take an medium Philips screw driver and stick in the hole and twist with a little pressure on each side of the axle pin hole to remove burr.  You should be able to tap the axle pin through with the handle of the screw driver with the head on a flat surface.  If not pm me with your address and we will get you fixed up.  Thanks, Tim



Glad to see your on here Tim. I cant wait to use your broadhead. Been tellign all my hunting buddies about them. Will send you pictures as soon as I kill some deer!


----------



## Close Proximity (Aug 18, 2015)

The reason it is not recommended to use only the vibration bands is for the same reason most mechanicals designs that use only a rubberband are subject to premature deployment. The bipolar works with a  shear pin which in no way can pre-deploy. The only reason the vibration bands should be used is because they eliminate the vibration one will get when they have their Arrows in the quiver with just the shear pin . Below is a bipolar assembled with just the vibration band over the mechanical blades(second picture) Another way to assemble the vibration band is to take a paper clip bend a small hook on the end and feed the vibration band through one fixed blade and place on each ear/collar of the mechanical blades(first picture).

The way I like to set mine up is the first picture (attached to the ears of the mechanical blades) with a shear pin lightly placed in and broke off(not crammed). That way it has no vibration but allows some room for the machanical blades to have more leverage when they sever the shear pin. I have had 0 issues with the bipolar 
broad-head.


----------



## Close Proximity (Aug 18, 2015)

This is the second picture(over the top)


----------



## ShadowHunter (Aug 18, 2015)

Very helpful as usual guys....


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 18, 2015)

I don't think I've seen any retailers selling these. Anyone in NE GA stock them?


----------



## Close Proximity (Aug 19, 2015)

I believe franklins in Athens is a dealer. Bowkill7 can verify. Hope this helps.


----------



## ShadowHunter (Aug 21, 2015)

just shot a few arrows and I didn't even need to make an adjustment. Dead on and smooth. I like em so far. The proof comes next month.


----------



## Close Proximity (Aug 21, 2015)

Awesome!!  I believe you will be satisfied!


----------

